# wieder mal applet probleme



## Mericon (18. Jul 2009)

HuHu hab mein applet in einem jar archiev aber beim ausführen kommt ein fehler mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann:


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Laden: Klasse chat_neu.Login.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: chat_neu.Login.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://dj-mericon.de/mericon/chat_neu/Login/class.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 7 more
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: chat_neu.Login.class
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

kann mir jemand den fehler erklären? Wann meine sources von nöten sind poste ich sie später

besten dank

mericon


----------



## Developer_X (18. Jul 2009)

erstmal, ein applet kann nicht so einfach am PC gestartet werden,
sondern muss in eine HTML eingebaut werden, z.B. so:

```
<body>
                  <applet code="MeinApplet.jar" width="300" height="500"></applet>
           </body>
```


----------



## Developer_X (18. Jul 2009)

Schick doch mal anbei deine Jar
damit wir den Quellcode betrachten können#
_________________________________________________________________________
aus der fehlermeldung konnte ich nur entnehmen, das
etwas in deinem Applet eine NullPointerException verursacht
das heißt,
es wird eine Klasse, ein Objekt verwendet, dass auf "null" steht, und dem keinen Wert zugeschrieben wird, verstehst du?

:rtfm::autsch:


----------



## Mericon (18. Jul 2009)

eigebunden habe ich es 

ich hab die jar datei mal hochgeladen aber nicht wundern hab nicht den besten programmier stil  datenbank daten sind geändert


----------



## Developer_X (18. Jul 2009)

das ist kein problem, ich hab auch nicht gerade den besten Stil
wenn ich das problem gefunden habe, verbesser ich und schicks dir wieder, bis dann,
DX


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (18. Jul 2009)

lol, na das kann dauern :-D
aber ich will mal kein SPielverderber sein.


----------



## Mericon (18. Jul 2009)

besten dank schonmal  

kannst dir ruhig was zeit lassen ich muss gleich eh noch weg und bin erst tief in der nach wenn überhaupt wieder am rechner xD und es hat ja keine eile


----------



## Der Müde Joe (18. Jul 2009)

>lol, na das kann dauern

Duke Nukem Forever wird eher fertig...


----------



## Developer_X (18. Jul 2009)

also beim genauen betrachten:
arbeiten wir uns stück für stück vor

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Laden: Klasse chat_neu.Login.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: chat_neu.Login.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://dj-mericon.de/mericon/chat_neu/Login/class.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 7 more
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: chat_neu.Login.class
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Das was darüber ist, davon hab ich Keine Ahnung:

```
Laden: Klasse chat_neu.Login.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: chat_neu.Login.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
```
Seltsamer weise wird deine Klasse "Login" nicht gefunden
musst was dran ändern

Hier steht auch warum:

```
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://dj-mericon.de/mericon/chat_neu/Login/class.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 7 more
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: chat_neu.Login.class
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
```
Weil es fehlgeschlagen ist
http://dj-mericon.de/mericon/chat_neu/Login/class.class
aufzurufen

Ich vermute das ist der Hauptfehler, geb doch mal in deinem Browser:
http://dj-mericon.de/mericon/chat_neu/Login/class.class
ein
der findet es auch nicht


Der Rest hat auch wieder etwas mit der NullPointerException zu tun, wie ich oben schon sagte

Hast du sehr gute Erfahrungen?
Dass du einen Chat schreibst, weil es hat den Anschein als sei es eine Art Chat
hab ich da recht?
Dein Problem ist einfach:
Erstens: Dein Programm kann sich nicht mit der "http://dj-mericon.de/mericon/chat_neu/Login/class.class
" in Verbindung setzten. Ich wette mit dir, dass das eine Art Server sein soll?
Zweitens: Du hast viele "AWT-"Componenten"" einfach benutzt ohne sie zu definieren,
schau lieber selbst noch mal drüber

Für weitere Fragen, kannst du dich ruhig weiterhin an mich wenden


----------



## Der Müde Joe (18. Jul 2009)

In der MailChat Klasse auf Zeile 231:


```
line = in.readLine();
if(line.startsWith("-updateUse"))
```

Von in kommt nix und line ist damit null ...Peng...

soweit mal von mir

EDIT:
Daneben hats noch an diversen Stellen Thread.stop drin. Die sind sehr gefährlich
sonst fehlt mir grad ein wenig der Überblick


----------



## Mericon (18. Jul 2009)

hmm okay danke schonmal für eure antworten 

sagen wir es mal so bin net gerade der programmier neuling aber halt in sachen netzwerk xD

was nur etwas seltsam ist das es funktioniert wenn ichs über netbeans teste .. hmm wer wohl noch einiges zu tun und lesen haben ^^

achja das grund gerüst war nicht auf meinem mist gewachsten xD habs von java.seite.net

hatte eigendlich auch vor das ganze mit rmi zu machen nur für RMI bin ich wohl zu blöd oder finde keine tutorials die ich verstehe

achja mein applet rufe ich so auf:


```
<applet code="chat_neu/Login.class" archives="Chat_neu.jar" width="500" height="500">
</applet>
```

ich komm heute net mehr vom edit butten weg xD

http://dj-mericon.de/mericon/chat_neu/Login/class.class ... eine klasse class gibt es in dem projekt nicht und einen ordner login auch nicht

nunja muss jetzt erstmal weg melde mich später nochmal


----------



## Mericon (20. Jul 2009)

so mal ein kleiner status bericht 

das applet lässt sich nun aufrufen zwar noch nicht aus der jar datei aber das werde ich auchnoch schaffen.

Derzeit habe ich noch ein kleines problem mit der datenbank was aber wenn ich mich nicht irre daran liegt das ich über die loopback adresse zugreifen will (das sicherheit protokoll ist halt stärker als ichs aus den net sprachen kenne)

mit den jar dateien da werd ich wohl eine jar für den server und eine jar für den client machen.

die Threads werden jetzt ordendlich beendet (es lebe google und der kaffee  )

werd aber noch viel zu tun haben wie exeptions abfangen ... testen ... sicherheit verbessern ... wieder testen ... stabilität verbessern (oder versuchen) ... und noch ein mal testen xD 

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist xD ich dachte es ist so leicht von net sprachen auf java umzusteigen aber so mal einfach drauf los arbeiten geht auch nicht xD naja hab java sehr unterschätzt und in den letzten tagen so viel dazu gelernt  auch ein riesen danke an euch für eure mühe mir fehler zu zeigen oder mir denkanstöße zu geben die mich auch meine fehler aufmerksam gemacht haben 

für weitere anregungen bin ich immer offen


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jul 2009)

Mericon hat gesagt.:


> Derzeit habe ich noch ein kleines problem mit der datenbank was aber wenn ich mich nicht irre daran liegt das ich über die loopback adresse zugreifen will (das sicherheit protokoll ist halt stärker als ichs aus den net sprachen kenne)


Wenn dein Applet auf eine Datenbank zugreifen soll, muss es signiert sein.
Poste mal die Fehlermeldung, dieser kann man das entnehmen.


----------



## Mericon (20. Jul 2009)

hallo 

die fehlermeldung ist folgende:


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.0)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkExit(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(Unknown Source)
	at chat_neu.MainChat.initComponents(MainChat.java:54)
	at chat_neu.MainChat.main(MainChat.java:169)
	at chat_neu.MainChat.<init>(MainChat.java:164)
	at chat_neu.Login.jButton1ActionPerformed(Login.java:117)
	at chat_neu.Login.access$100(Login.java:22)
	at chat_neu.Login$3.actionPerformed(Login.java:70)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

zur erklärung wie ich mir das gedacht habe:

Im applet werden die logindaten eingegeben und an eine method der MainChat.class übergeben die diese dann an den server sendet um diese dann mit der datenbank abzugleichen. wenn die daten korrekt sind öffnet sich das chatfenster (jframe) und wenn die daten nicht korrekt waren offnet sich auch ein jframe mit der fehlermeldung das der login fehlgeschlagen ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jul 2009)

> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.0)


Das ist zwar auch ein Sicherheitsproblem, aber hier versuchst du in einem unsignierten Applet die VM zu beenden.
Applets sollten nicht die VM beenden dürfen, weil dabei u.U. der gesamte Browser abgeschossen wird. Besser ist es, eine andere Webseite zu laden, oder dem Benutzer zu überlassen, wann er deine Seite nicht mehr braucht.

Nimm also zunächst mal den Befehl [c]System.exit(0);[/c] heraus.


----------



## Mericon (20. Jul 2009)

sooo hab die System.exit(0); jetzt entfernt und bekomme nurnoch eine NullPointerException wozu ich den bezug nicht verstehe (leider auch keine zeilen nummern erkennen kann):


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException: component argument pData
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.nativeBlit(Native Method)
	at sun.java2d.windows.GDIBlitLoops.Blit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.blitSurfaceData(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.renderImageCopy(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.DrawImage.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.copyImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.drawImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2009)

NullPointerExceptions sind manchmal schwer zu entdecken, wenn man den Code nicht entsprechend über Abfragen absichert.
Suche mal in deinem Code nach der Variable [c]pData[/c]. Die wird nicht initialisiert und irgendwo benutzt.


----------



## Mericon (21. Jul 2009)

Hi sorry habs gestern nacht noch irgendwann gegen 5 uhr hinbekommen hatte dann aber verständlicherweise keine lust mehr hier zu posten.

Habe es so gemacht das ich an den anfang jeder Methode ein System.out.println() gesetzt hab was mir den methodennamen ausgegeben hat und habe so dann immer weiter eingegrenzt wo der fehler lag... hätte ich auch früherdrauf kommen können 

ich danke euch für eure hilfe  wenn ich nochmal fragen hab weis ich wo ich se stellen kann


----------

